# Hydroponic growing medium



## skunkbunk (Sep 15, 2006)

I know that most of the postings i have seen here refer to Hydroton as the perfect Hydro growing medium. Has anyone had any luck with Accillite. I noticed it in my local Home Depot and it is basically a kiln fired medium for aquatic plants. No PH issues. The ingredient is as i said Accillite or something closes. Would this be an okay alternate to Hydroton. Any advice is appreciated. I have been growing outdoors for five years now and last week my entire crop was swiped so the options are now there to go inside. I have allready built my hydro system based on Ron's 11 bottle set-up. I just want to get the right materials without going to broke. Also, what is the best Liquid nutrient to use?


----------



## KADE (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, as long as it is ph conditioned it'll be fine... hydroton isn't that great actually... it'll hold salts, has to be leeched after grows... personally i throw it out... only is $16 or so for a 50lb bag here.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 15, 2006)

In an ebb and flow system like what I think you have, water retension isn't a major concern. You can adjust your feeding schedule to match the plants needs.

I use a mix of half hydroton to half river rock I buy for next to nothing at Home Depot.

Strait up river rock would also work. You have to wash the hell out of it with a mild clorox mix before using it to sterilize it tho.

Good luck man!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

When I had my hydro system before I bought the aero I used Flora Nova products, and a root stimulator. Don't you just hate thieves? People that can't or won't put the work in themselves. That kind of stuff pisses me off. If someone tried that on my property or came in and tried that, they would have a .45 in their face.


----------

